# Uber driver knocked unconscious by passenger, police say



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.

That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.

https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Oh wow pushed him all the way to the ground. Insanity. I hope he pulls through and survives.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Oh wow pushed him all the way to the ground. Insanity. I hope he pulls through and survives.


Umm UA ..you might want to READ the article..

*He hit his head and was found unconscious*

_MADISON (WKOW) -- An Uber driver was injured after police say he was pushed to the ground and hit his head late Tuesday night in downtown Madison.

A passerby found the driver unconscious about 11:30 p.m. at the intersection of Martin Luther King Jr. Blvd. and E. Doty St.

The driver's SUV was nearby, running with the driver's door open.

The victim, who was treated at a hospital, told police he dropped his last fare on the Capitol Square.

As he drove slowly away, the passenger chased after him, struck his SUV, and opened a rear door saying he had forgotten his cell phone in the backseat.

The man then slammed the SUV door._

The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.

That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol as soon as I saw the amplified Freemasonic Red and Blue ambulance picture I knew it was fake.....you got the Freemasonic coded 33 from the 11:30 time and there is literally no picture, or any proof this happened

keep staying scared for all you falling for these scare tactics

they are nothing but a bunch of liars


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol as soon as I saw the amplified Freemasonic Red and Blue ambulance picture I knew it was fake.....you got the Freemasonic coded 33 from the 11:30 time and there is literally no picture, or any proof this happened
> 
> keep staying scared for all you falling for these scare tactics
> 
> they are nothing but a bunch of liars


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


https://madison.com/wsj/news/local/...cle_f091c1d9-2517-5a78-9316-57477b848500.html
https://madison.com/wsj/news/local/...cle_fea4de55-1327-5777-830e-7d8e22677a64.html
https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/
https://www.channel3000.com/uber-driver-allegedly-pushed-by-passenger-taken-to-hospital/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've had a passenger run after my suv and bang on the side, after he forgot his laptop. He was nice the whole ride so the banging was his attempt to get immediate attention.

I can see where the driver is startled but needs to remember it's not personal. The passenger in the moment is just thinking about the loss of his property. Cell phone especially  .

The threat of violence started the moment the driver got out of his vehicle.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope @MadTownUberD is okay.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I hope @MadTownUberD is okay.


I'm fine. I saw that story on our local FB group. Apparently this incident stemmed from the driver confronting the pax about slamming the door. I simply would have 1*'d them and moved on.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Oh wow pushed him all the way to the ground. Insanity. I hope he pulls through and survives.


I know you're just instigating here (can't fool us), but I think this is an important point: getting knocked unconscious isn't as easy as in the movies. It often means there is a serious associated injury like a concussion. I don't know how much films contribute to desensitizing people to violence, but being knocked unconscious is no joke. It always looks like a tap on the head in a film but this kind of injury can lead to death.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I know you're just instigating here (can't fool us), but I think this is an important point: getting knocked unconscious isn't as easy as in the movies. It often means there is a serious associated injury like a concussion. I don't know how much films contribute to desensitizing people to violence, but being knocked unconscious is no joke. It always looks like a tap on the head in a film but this kind of injury can lead to death.


getting knocked out requires a significant amount of injury. Like pretty serious concussion level. 90% of concussions have no loss of consciousness at the time of impact. (as per the article i'm going to quote) Being knocked out is a SYMPTOM of severe head injury.

So the driver got knocked to the ground and easily could have hit his head on the car/car door on the way to hitting the curb or pavement.

https://www.brainfacts.org/diseases...happens-when-youre-knocked-unconscious-112018


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Police are _attempting_ to work with Uber"

you're gonna need a warrant for that.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

njn said:


> "Police are _attempting_ to work with Uber"
> 
> you're gonna need a warrant for that.


Indeed. Trying to get anything from Uber is akin to pulling crocodile teeth.

Another example of nothing good ever comes from getting out of the vehicle unless you are in imminent danger or something. Hope he doesn't have any serious, long-term damage.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> Indeed. Trying to get anything from Uber is akin to pulling crocodile teeth.
> Another example of nothing good ever comes from getting out of the vehicle unless you are in imminent danger or something. Hope he doesn't have any serious, long-term damage.


Uber will toss a disposable driver under the Bus for a free subway Cookie &#127850;
or, just for the asking.
Conversely Uber's priority is to serve & protect their paying customers.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driver jumped out when he had the wrong rider! Some folks don’t play. 

I’m a thinker. I consider options and consequences. Others just throw them dukes!

I sometimes wish I was quicker to aggression, cuz some bastards have it coming! But in the long run, thought has kept me out of a lot of trouble.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> *I'm a thinker. I consider options and consequences. *











&#128514;&#129315;Dude, "if" true,
U ain't No Uber Driver.

Thinker &#128514;
Option Consideration &#129315;
Consequences from actions &#128517;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> View attachment 421788
> 
> &#128514;&#129315;Dude, "if" true,
> U ain't No Uber Driver.
> ...


Take it easy CF, you'll give yourself a tummy ache from laughing so hard.&#128523;&#128514;



kc ub'ing! said:


> I sometimes wish I was quicker to aggression, cuz some bastards have it coming!


Don't ever wish this!

Yeah feels good in the moment until you're locked up. People who jump to violence eventually get their ass handed to them.

Karma &#128077;


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


All this over an effing cell phone. I carry pepper spray, let someone try it with me.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> *I carry pepper spray, let someone try it with me.*


That's EXACTLY what the knocked-out cold driver said ✔
Pepper spray the wrong guy and he'll Twist Ur Head Off
Use your eye sockets and mouth for finger holes
and go Bowling &#127923;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


Maybe he forgot his 


Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


Bad timing for the Wisconsin Uber driver.. nobody cares about his unconscious story when 5 people got shot by a ex Coors employee &#128521;

Breaking news- Uber driver unconscious 
Vs Breaking news- 5 people shot and got to meet god.&#128521;
Ratings will be very low for the Uber driver unconscious story. &#128077;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


Uber will not provide pax info in most cases because they want to "protect pax privacy".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://madison.com/wsj/news/local/...cle_f091c1d9-2517-5a78-9316-57477b848500.html
> https://madison.com/wsj/news/local/...cle_fea4de55-1327-5777-830e-7d8e22677a64.html
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/
> https://www.channel3000.com/uber-driver-allegedly-pushed-by-passenger-taken-to-hospital/


All telling the same fake story with no proof, no witnesses, no suspects.

What's the drivers name ?

I'll wait.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All telling the same fake story with no proof, no witnesses, no suspects.
> 
> What's the drivers name ?
> 
> I'll wait.


I'll bet you're fun at grand jury indictment hearings.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'll bet you're fun at grand jury indictment hearings.


Cases without a single name of a suspect, victim, or witness don't make it before grand juries.

Thanks for playing


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cases without a single name of a suspect, victim, or witness don't make it before grand juries.
> 
> Thanks for playimg


This is literally sourced from local police, where all the evidence in a case initially comes from. You don't have to believe it but the details of a case that are released by police are usually plausible, if not necessarily absolute fact.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is literally sourced from local police, where all the evidence in a case initially comes from. You don't have to believe it but the details of a case that are released by police are usually plausible, if not necessarily absolute fact.


I'm still waiting.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm still waiting.


Hold on right there. I am calling the police for you. I'll get you some redacted case files or whatever they can offer me so we can look over them together. Let me know what your schedule looks like tomorrow.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Hold on right there. I am calling the police for you. I'll get you some redacted case files or whatever they can offer me so we can look over them together. Let me know what your schedule looks like tomorrow.


yay, can't wait


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Oh wow pushed him all the way to the ground. Insanity. I hope he pulls through and survives.


Savage af &#128514;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Hold on right there. I am calling the police for you. I'll get you some redacted case files or whatever they can offer me so we can look over them together. Let me know what your schedule looks like tomorrow.


I'm sure you'll have way more luck than established reporters have already had


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm sure you'll have way more luck than established reporters have already had


We don't need luck. We are going to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> All telling the same fake story with no proof, no witnesses, no suspects.
> 
> What's the drivers name ?
> 
> I'll wait.


He posted 5 articles.

So 5 articles versus 1 Up member with zero proof.

Who should we believe &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


Get Them
Before They get you !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> He posted 5 articles.
> 
> So 5 articles versus 1 Up member with zero proof.
> 
> Who should we believe &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


I'm not the one with no proof. He's the one with 0 proof.

He posted 5 article without a single name of ANY suspect, witness, or victim.

I'm still waiting.

Thanks for playing


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

_"Martin Luther King Jr. Blvd."

mlk blvd in every city I ever lived in is always trouble _


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another example of to never get out of car to confront pax.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm not the one with no proof. He's the one with 0 proof.
> 
> He posted 5 article without a single name of ANY suspect, witness, or victim.
> 
> ...


It is still a developing story. All there is released to the news for now is that a police report was made.
You can believe or not whether or not that the victims side of the story is true. Regardless:

Suspect's name is not released because police do not have it yet, or have not arrested and charged someone as of yet. News will probably to update if they eventually get one.
Victim's and witness's name are usally not released, unless there is a fatality, or they talk to the media and consent to it.
Go take a look around at assault news articles online. If the victim hasn't died, or talked to the media, the majority of victims names are missing.

Why? I am assuming good reason for not letting out there victims' names for privacy, and for retribution, especially when suspect is still on the loose.

No names yet does not mean fake story.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> He posted 5 articles.
> So 5 articles versus 1 Up member with zero proof.
> Who should we believe &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


Never try 2 Reason with crazy people &#128077;
For them, the earth is flat, technology & indoor plumbing is the devil
and we never landed on the moon &#127773;


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Another example of to never get out of car to confront pax.
> 
> It is still a developing story. All there is released to the news for now is that a police report was made.
> You can believe or not whether or not that the victims side of the story is true. Regardless:
> ...


Have you ever actually seen any news story in history ?

There has never been a single news story in history without a name of ANYONE.

I got this awesome bridge that is available for sale but I can't show it to you or tell you where it is. Let me know if you want to buy it.



Cold Fusion said:


> Never try 2 Reason with crazy people &#128077;
> For them, the earth is flat, technology & indoor plumbing is the devil
> and we never landed on the moon &#127773;

















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCIsPfg2z9WfGy8GvrOYe3_jiUmo-I2Oi
https://m.facebook.com/flatearthtur...apright-united-nations-logo/1709101502635001/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol as soon as I saw the amplified Freemasonic Red and Blue ambulance picture I knew it was fake.....you got the Freemasonic coded 33 from the 11:30 time and there is literally no picture, or any proof this happened
> 
> keep staying scared for all you falling for these scare tactics
> 
> they are nothing but a bunch of liars


You can't really be this paranoid.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Look I talked to the Madison police last night after waiting on hold for a while and they weren't helpful at all. Thanks @uberdriverfornow for helping me question this case. A small dose of skepticism goes a long way.

@Cold Fusion at it again with the sensational stories. @Mkang14 why are you such a fan of this guy?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> You can't really be this paranoid.


Sounds like I found a buyer for my bridge.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This is 200% driver error. Don’t get out of your car and confront pax if you are too small and weak to defend yourself if shit goes sideways. I can pull this cuz I’m big, strong and crazy. I am ready to kill and die when I confront someone. If you are not, then don’t start shit. Eat the loss and walk away.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> This is 200% driver error. Don't get out of your car and confront pax if you are too small and weak to defend yourself if shit goes sideways. I can pull this cuz I'm big, strong and crazy. I am ready to kill and die when I confront someone. If you are not, then don't start shit. Eat the loss and walk away.


What's your body count?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> View attachment 421788
> 
> &#128514;&#129315;Dude, "if" true,
> U ain't No Uber Driver.
> ...


She's &#128293; &#128293; hot


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Sounds like I found a buyer for my bridge.


You found yourself?



waldowainthrop said:


> @Cold Fusion at it again with the sensational stories. @Mkang14 why are you such a fan of this guy?


It does make me wonder...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> What's your body count?


Unfortunately 0 cuz nobody has the balls to come at me! It's bloody ridiculous...all these lucky ass Uber drivers getting into altercations all around me and here I am totally incapable of getting so much as a raised voice thrown at me. Not fair!! I'm not even that big, only 6'1 AND I smile and act all friendly and shit...so unfair.

I have so much pent up rage that I will absolutely explode on the first guy that gives me justification for a self defense case. I'm not a violent guy I just want to smash one person to bits then I'm good for a while!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Unfortunately 0 cuz nobody has the balls to come at me! It's bloody ridiculous...all these lucky ass Uber drivers getting into altercations all around me and here I am totally incapable of getting so much as a raised voice thrown at me. Not fair!! I'm not even that big, only 6'1 AND I smile and act all friendly and shit...so unfair.
> 
> I have so much pent up rage that I will absolutely explode on the first guy that gives me justification for a self defense case. I'm not a violent guy I just want to smash one person to bits then I'm good for a while!


I'm at zero, as well. Probably for the best.

That's pretty cool that you can't wait to explode on guys.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> She's &#128293; &#128293; hot


Elissa from Big brother. Love her!










goneubering said:


> It does make me wonder...


Hes sweet to me &#128522;

&#128029;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm at zero, as well. Probably for the best.
> 
> That's pretty cool that you can't wait to explode on guys.


Right? And you know after I crush his ass he's going tocall in and get his ride payment back and try to leave me with just the tip!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> What's your body count?


I'm going to take a wild stab. 

I'll say Zero.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Look I talked to the Madison police last night after waiting on hold for a while and they weren't helpful at all. Thanks @uberdriverfornow for helping me question this case. A small dose of skepticism goes a long way.
> 
> @Cold Fusion at it again with the sensational stories. @Mkang14 why are you such a fan of this guy?


Make a verbal public record request for the police report via the phone (meaning simply say "I'm making a public record request for this police report of this incident that occurred this day"). We paid tax money for this report. It's ours


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> The driver got out and asked why he (the passenger) had struck the SUV and slammed its door.
> 
> That' s when the passenger pushed the driver to the ground. Police are attempting to work with Uber to get the passenger's contact information.
> 
> https://wkow.com/2020/02/26/uber-driver-knocked-unconscious-by-passenger-police-say/


Just a guess
Sunday morning, these pax's did not go to Church&#128077;


----------

